# Norcold model 1210 4 door



## dastout (Oct 27, 2013)

This refrigerator is like new , only used a few times but the cooling fins start to frost up almost immediately and after about 4 or 5 days of normal use the Finns are completely full of frost/ice and then cools very poorly with the temp only maintains about 43 degrees and running 100% of the time. The door seal are like new but I think it they are poorly designed. After removing all food and defrosting the fridge works great for another few days...is this normal? My old bus had a 2 door Dometic and after 15 days of running would have only small amounts of frost.

I called Norcold.......that was fun as well as useless.

Any ideas?


----------

